# Eye Loss, Advice Please!



## princessbuttercup (Jun 11, 2010)

My hedge Buttercup lost her eye in a terrible accident two nights ago. I was holding her and my dog suddenly lurched at her, she balled up and it happened so fast I didnt event think he made contact with her. When she unrolled, she had blood on her fur and her eye had been dislodged from her skull. I took her to the emergency vet and they removed the eye and sewed her up after a long night of worrying.

My dog must have made barely any contact because there were no broken bones or cuts of any kind, just her eye fell out. She is doing better now, she is walking and eating and drinking on her own. She's been leaving her stitches alone, but there was a drop of blood on it last night though the vet said there could be discharge. She was restless last night because she didnt have her wheel, but she eventually settled down. She walks fine, but she suddenly flops down on her belly, waits a minute and tries again and can't stand up. But another minute later she's just fine again. Am I worrying too much since it's a very recent injury?

I'd just like some help and advice from a hedgie mom or dad who has experienced this. She's doing well but I'm still worried about her until she's completely herself again. Any perspective or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That sounds terrifying. I'm sorry but I have no advice just well wishes.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey,

I'm so sorry to hear about Buttercup's eye. I hope she recovers quickly!

I don't really have any advice except to just follow the vet's instructions on keeping it clean and such. This is a great example too for people who like to say "oh hey there's no way my sweet dog/cat will ever cause harm to my hedgie!". It is so easy for them to get hurt!

Many hedgies live great lives with one or no eyes, or blind. I'm sure she'll get used to it being gone no problem.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my god. I think I nearly threw up when I read this, how horrible! I'm so sorry that this happened, and I'm glad that your baby is recovering.

Like the others, I don't have any advice. There aren't too many people who have had this happen, god willing, and I'm not sure if you'll find anyone who has seen this happen or not. Well done getting your hedgie to the vet right away, and I hope she's better soon.

...I am so going to have nightmares tonight. x-x


----------



## princessbuttercup (Jun 11, 2010)

It was such a freak incident, I'm still in shock and trying to make sense of what happened. And in the order of nightmares, I know I have them.
Thank you so much for your replies and well wishes.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

So sorry Buttercup got hurt as bad as she did, but thankfully she was in good hands.  
No advice on my end, but I second and third what the others who have already chimed in have said. Hope Buttercup continues to become stronger in her recovery!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you and Buttercup. I'm sure she will be herself once again after she's recovered. She's probably just trying to get used to living with one eye and is probably still shocked (like you) as to what had happened. Good luck to you both and be well rested, she needs your support!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My hedgie and I are sending Buttercup well wishes! I hope she (and you) has a speedy recovery! Luckily hedgehogs don't rely too heavily on their eyesight, so once she's all healed she'll probably maneuver around just fine.


----------



## julker (Oct 26, 2009)

I have oneeye hedgehog. His life doesn't seem to be much more complicated than life of other hedgehogs. I mean she will be Ok.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry about your hedgie  
I would soon put the wheel back in the cage so she can run.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! You must have been terrified as it was happening! I am so sorry for you and your little Love. I am sure with care she will make a great recovery. 

About the falling down, maybe it is due to her depth perception. I have heard that depth perception comes from two eyes so with her sudden loss of one, perhaps she is "re-adjusting" her way of seeing and this could be causing strain on her eye, as well as the injury itself. Best of luck with her continued recovery. Keep us posted, I would love to hear how it works out for her!!


----------



## princessbuttercup (Jun 11, 2010)

Buttercup is doing much better now, thank you all so much!

She's got her personality back, but she's a little more skittish now which is understandable. She is walking much better, but I'm still worried about putting the wheel back in. She's restless at night, but she still falls once an a while so I don't want to put it back in and risk her falling and hurting herself. I am going to start slowly reintroducing her to it in the next day or so. I couldn't be happier with how well she is doing for her condition.  Thanks so much for your input and support.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

It's wonderful to here Buttercup is doing much better! Hope she continues recovering well!


----------

